# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  خاطرة: لماذا؟

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*خاطرة: لماذا؟*

*لماذا تهاونا في حقه*
*ألا يكفي أننا ننشغل عنه حين نلقاه؟*
*ألا يكفي أننا لا نستحي منه في أفعالنا وأقوالنا*
*هل وصل بنا الهوان إلى هذا الحد*

*يا دمعتي، أرك تنزلين حزنا على الحال*
*لا بل شفقةً علينا*

*الله المستعان*
*لقد هربت مني الكلمات الآن ولا أدري ماذا أقول لكن دعوني أقص عليكن موقفين*

*تقول: لم يزرني والدي  منذ سنوات نظرا لاغترابنا ،  وفي تلك الأثناء سعيت مع أولادي سعيا حثيثا  ليكونا من حفظة كتاب الله،  وحين تقابلنا، كان لقاءٌ طويل مكث لأيام*
*فكان الحال أنه كلما طلبت من أحد الأولاد الذهاب لمراجعة ورده،* 
*يعلق والدي: أتركيه يجلس معنا قليلا، هل هذا وقت مذاكرة؟*
*فأقول: يا أبتاه هذا كلام الله الذي نتعبد به، فكيف يأخذون أجازه من كلام الله؟*
*فيردد: لا داعي لهذا التشدد ونحن معكم ليومين فقط وليس العمر كله*
*وهنا يبدأ الجدال بيننا*

*وأخرى تقول: حاولت بشدة حفظ كتاب الله لكن تأتيني بعض المعوقات كل عام،* 
*فمن زواج عائلي لابد فيه من المشاركة بالتجهيز والتحضير وغيره، ا*
*لى تجهيزات العيد وتنظيف البيت والاستعداد للزيارات العائلية،* 
*الى استقبال ضيوف أتوا من سفر طويل*
*وفي كل مرة أنقطع عن الحفظ والمراجعة، فكيف لي أن أحفظ وأراجع في ظل هذه الأجواء وفي وسط كل هؤلاء؟*

*والآن يا حبيبات*
*هل أدركتن سبب حزني ودمعتي؟*
*هل أدركتن سبب همي وغمي؟*

*سؤالٌ تفكرت فيه مرارا ولم أجد له جواب*
*ما هو الفرق بين الصلاة وبين القرآن؟*
*أليس الصلاة هي الوقوف بين يدي الله عز وجل؟*
*أليس القرآن هو كلام الله الذي نقف به بين يديه ونتلوه آناء الليل وآناء النهار؟؟*

*لماذا حين ننشغل، لا نفرط في الصلاة لكنه سهل علينا أن نفرط في كلام الله ونؤجله؟*
*لماذا حين يأتينا الضيوف، سهل الاستئذان للصلاة لكننا ندخل في معركة شرسة حتى نستأذن لتلاوة كتاب الله؟*

*هل لأننا تهاونا في صلاتنا حتى أصبحنا نؤديها حركات بلا روح ولا احساس؟*
*هل لهذا أصبح سهل علينا التهاون في كتاب الله؟*
*لماذا ولماذا ولماذا ؟*

*وإلى الله المشتكى*

*بقلمي*
*أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى بخيت*

----------


## هويدامحمد

ينبغي للمسلم أن يجعل القرآن أنيسه , وورده , وجليسه , ويحذر من هجرانه , والابتعاد عن ظلاله , والغفلة عن نفحاته , وذلك بالانشغال بأمور سافلة , وأقوال ساقطة , وحياة بهيمية ؛ دائرة بين الأكل والمتاع , واللهو والفساد , ومن فعل ذلك فقد حرم الخير الأعظم وعضَّ على يديه من الندم في يوم الفزع الأكبر ؛ حيث لا ينفع الندم ، قال تعالى :" وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا يَاوَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلَانًا خَلِيلًا لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَنِي وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِلْإِنْسَانِ خَذُولًا(الفرقا  :27-29)",  والمراد بالذكر هنا القرآن الكريم, أي صرفه عن تعلمه والعمل به, بما زيَّنه له من طرق الضلال وخدعه بها, والمسلم حذره الله من هذا؛ قال تعالى:" وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا(الكهف:28)"  . , وذلك لأنَّ اتباع من اتبع هواه, وما تشتهيه نفسه , هلاك وخسران كما قال تعالى:"قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ مَا كَانَ يَنبَغِي لَنَا أَن نَّتَّخِذَ مِن دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِن مَّتَّعْتَهُمْ وَآبَاءَهُمْ حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا بُورًا (الفرقان:18)"
 وقال ابن عباس:" أي هلكى", وقال الحسن البصري ، ومالك عن الزهري:" أي لا خير فيهم" , وكل من أعرض عن القرآن سواء كان ذلك في باب الإيمان به , أو تلاوته , أو تعلم أحكامه , أو العمل بشرائعه له نصيب من شكوى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله تعالى : "وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا (الفرقان:30)"
 قال الحافظ ابن كثير : " وترك الإيمان , وترك تصديقه من هجرانه , وترك تدبره , وتفهمه من هجرانه , وترك العمل به وامتثال أوامره واجتناب زواجره من هجرانه , والعدول عنه إلى غيره من شعر , أو قول , أو غناء , أو لهو, أو كلام , أو طريقة مأخوذة من غيره من هجرانه  " .
  فإن الحياة بغير هذا النور المبين ظلام وضياع , والقلب بغير هذا القرآن الكريم عذاب وخراب , عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : قَال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:( إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِي جَوْفِهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ كَالْبَيْتِ الْخَرِبِ), فكيف يهجر القرآن عاقل بعد كل ما ذكرناه , فإنه نور الحياة ، وماؤها، وضياؤها ، وبشرها..

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

أحسَنتِ أمّ عبدِ الرّحمنِ الحبيبة أحسنَ اللهُ إليكِ،
وإلى أختنا الحبيبة هويدَا الّتي اشتقتُ إليها... جزاكُما اللهُ خيرًا.

----------

